# The Walking Dead



## hammer (Nov 1, 2010)

Noticed that there are a few members who appreciate zombie movies so I was wondering if anyone saw the premiere of The Walking Dead series on AMC last night.  Wonder how long this type of show will be around.


----------



## severine (Nov 1, 2010)

What is it? We only have basic cable here so haven't heard of that...


----------



## hammer (Nov 1, 2010)

*Website*

http://www.amctv.com/originals/The-Walking-Dead


----------



## severine (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good! Guess I'll have to wait for it on Netflix. Not paying to watch it online...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 1, 2010)

hammer said:


> Noticed that there are a few members who appreciate zombie movies so I was wondering if anyone saw the premiere of The Walking Dead series on AMC last night.  Wonder how long this type of show will be around.



Thanks!   I'll have to check it out.   I pulled up the web site.

The Walking Dead - Days Gone By 
Oct 31 10PM World Series and Pittsburgh/New Orleans were on.   NFW
Oct 31 11:30PM  I was asleep
Nov 1 1AM I was still asleep
Nov 5 10PM   A possibility.   I get AMC at Killington and I'll hopefully be skiing Saturday morning.
Nov 6 2AM NFW
Nov 7 2AM NFW

The viewing time slots suck enough that this will be yet another TV show I don't ever see until I can stream it from somewhere.


----------



## Edd (Nov 1, 2010)

We have it on On Demand here and I just watched it.  It was really good and that sucks because I don't need another TV show on my plate.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 1, 2010)

I watched and it was good. Only thing bad was that it went till 11:30. Curious to see how he gets out of the tank. I'm assuming it's out of gas or broken.


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 4, 2010)

probally the big machine gun.


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2010)

First episode is now available on Fios On Demand.

Watching it again, I'm surprised that it's only rated TV-14.  I usually only see that amount of blood and guts on an R-rated movie.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 9, 2010)

Comcast gave me a DVR upgrade for free at my Vermont place last Friday.   I should get my act together and set the thing to record this show.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2010)

wife and i are watching it. so far we like.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2010)

1st episode is on hulu but says others won't be.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/190905/the-walking-dead-days-gone-bye


----------



## Edd (Nov 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Comcast gave me a DVR upgrade for free at my Vermont place last Friday.   I should get my act together and set the thing to record this show.



I don't want to oversell it but a DVR can change your life man.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2010)

Edd said:


> I don't want to oversell it but a DVR can change your life man.



+1  

as a family we watch too much tv.. DVR is an enabler, big time!  now when we're watching other TVs or even listening to the radio we get pissed that we cant' rewind to see/hear what was just missed.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 9, 2010)

Due to this post we just downloaded it from Directv On Demand. Looks good so far , so we just added the series to the DVR . The second episode that showed on Sunday is still showing other nights, it should record on friday.

Edd's right, DVRs are the best way to watch TV. We don't watch anything at all that isn't recorded.


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 10, 2010)

DVR's > Sliced bread.

Just sayin


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2011)

Starts again this Sunday.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2011)

I just started watching it on Netflix.  Unfortunately there's only 6 episodes on there, and I don't get AMC... :-?


----------



## Kerovick (Oct 13, 2011)

There were only 6 episodes in the first season


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2011)

Kerovick said:


> There were only 6 episodes in the first season



That explains that.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2011)

I think any Zombie programming without Milla Jovovich isn't worth watching.   

Not really...   Zombieland is still one of my favorite movies of the last few years.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Starts again this Sunday.



can't wait!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 13, 2011)

Burned through the first season in 2 sittings. Absolutely loved it and made me wish I had cable. Curious to see if season 2 lives up to season 1.  A few friends who are into the graphic novel said it is better than the show.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Burned through the first season in 2 sittings. Absolutely loved it and made me wish I had cable. Curious to see if season 2 lives up to season 1.  A few friends who are into the graphic novel said it is better than the show.



I could have easily burned through them in one or two sittings, but I'm trying to pace myself...  It's making me wish that I had real cable too...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Burned through the first season in 2 sittings. Absolutely loved it and made me wish I had cable. Curious to see if season 2 lives up to season 1.  A few friends who are into the graphic novel said it is better than the show.



The graphic novel takes a very different direction than the tv show, only about the first two episodes are in sync with the book. Both are good though.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 14, 2011)

We've been ripping all out CDs to a home server, and i ran across a blank DVD- at least, it had no label on it. Popped it in, and realized it's a ripped copy of Shaun of the Dead. Totally forgot I had it. Total win.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I could have easily burned through them in one or two sittings, but I'm trying to pace myself...  It's making me wish that I had real cable too...



Watched episodes 5 and 6 last night.  Now I'm itching to see what happens next...


----------



## Edd (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know the specifics but Frank Darabont, the main man behind the show, got booted out in between seasons.  IIRC it had something to do with differences of opinion funding the program and how AMC favored Mad Men over The Walking Dead.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2011)

Edd said:


> I don't know the specifics but Frank Darabont, the main man behind the show, got booted out in between seasons.  IIRC it had something to do with differences of opinion funding the program and how AMC favored Mad Men over The Walking Dead.



He walked out, but for pretty much the same reasons.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2011)

i hope that doesn't mean big difference in the program. i recall seeing a preview and thinking that it was inconsistent with the story from the first season..


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2011)

Great episode last night.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2011)

Is it streaming online anywhere yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Great episode last night.



i was a little disappointed with a few points in the show.  but liked it overall.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Is it streaming online anywhere yet?



AMC is not quick about getting stuff up for streaming. Since it's up against Boardwalk Empire I'm watching Walking Dead and will get BE on onDemand later this week.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> AMC is not quick about getting stuff up for streaming. Since it's up against Boardwalk Empire I'm watching Walking Dead and will get BE on onDemand later this week.



have you tried the HBOGO option? i've found it very useful.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i was a little disappointed with a few points in the show.  but liked it overall.



One thing that bugged me is that we know the zombies are attracted to loud noises. So the redneck dude riding the Harley is about the dumbest thing ever. They'd have a trail of zombies after them a minute after starting that thing up.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> One thing that bugged me is that we know the zombies are attracted to loud noises. So the redneck dude riding the Harley is about the dumbest thing ever. They'd have a trail of zombies after them a minute after starting that thing up.



yes, that ^^

possible spoiler alert below 














plus  - last year we learned that the zombies found live people from their smell... so the hiding under cars they did in the beginning of the show should not have worked.

AND - why would zombies be sitting quietly in church?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> plus  - last year we learned that the zombies found live people from their smell... so the hiding under cars they did in the beginning of the show should not have worked.
> 
> AND - why would zombies be sitting quietly in church?



Yeah, the smell thing bothered me too. But the zombies seem to do two things when not feeding. If they are out in the open they just wander around looking for food, but if trapped or whatever they kind of settle down until someone comes along. So I don't think the church was that off. These people probably got bit and decided to go to church and then got stuck once they turned.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2011)

i also don't remember them running...  but i'm not hung up on that point.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2011)

I need to stop reading this thread...


----------



## 180 (Oct 17, 2011)

The wife and I love it!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Is it streaming online anywhere yet?



b, i have a low def slingbox at home, if you are really desperate i can give you the IP/password so you can watch the shows.  not sure how good the quality will be tho.

next replay of the first episode is:
The Walking Dead - What Lies Ahead, 	AMC	45, 	Fri,Oct 21 10:00pm


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> b, i have a low def slingbox at home, if you are really desperate i can give you the IP/password so you can watch the shows.  not sure how good the quality will be tho.
> 
> next replay of the first episode is:
> The Walking Dead - What Lies Ahead, 	AMC	45, 	Fri,Oct 21 10:00pm



I might have to take you up on that!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I might have to take you up on that!



PM me if/when you want to try it out. you'll need to download the slingplayer first.

http://support.slingbox.com/go/windows-download-desktop-us


----------



## frapcap (Oct 18, 2011)

Spoiler.




I hope the lead character's boy is actually dead. I didn't see him in the previews during the ending credits, but that doesn't mean anything. Also, why didn't the dad or the stand in dad give the boy the gun to shoot his first buck instead of just letting him walk up to it. While that scene was playing out I was hoping out loud that the buck would gouge him.


----------



## Edd (Oct 18, 2011)

Pretty good start to the season.  The main character's southern accent was extra strong I felt.  Kept distracting me.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> PM me if/when you want to try it out. you'll need to download the slingplayer first.
> 
> http://support.slingbox.com/go/windows-download-desktop-us



Looks like it's available to watch on AMC's website, thanks for the offer anyway!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Looks like it's available to watch on AMC's website, thanks for the offer anyway!



cool.. i found a utilitiy that records the slingbox stream to a windows media file so i am going to play with making a poor mans DVR.


----------



## Kerovick (Oct 19, 2011)

frapcap said:


> Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zombies are attracted to loud noises

Boom = every walker in the area coming after them


----------



## frapcap (Oct 19, 2011)

I knew that... (insert face palm)

Then again, someone else shot the buck. Sunday's episode should start off in an exciting fashion.


----------



## Kerovick (Oct 19, 2011)

My guess would be crying, bleeding and running.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2011)

Kerovick said:


> My guess would be crying, bleeding and running.



:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> cool.. i found a utilitiy that records the slingbox stream to a windows media file so i am going to play with making a poor mans DVR.



That would be pretty sweet!

We watched the episode last night on AMC's website.  The quality was at least as good as what we got watching last season on Netflix.  Glad to have finally watched it so I could read this thread again... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2011)

frapcap said:


> Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The previews that I saw showed a close up of the boy laying motionless with his eyes closed while the mother weeped by his side.  It was a very short clip, I couldn't tell if he was dead or alive.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The previews that I saw showed a close up of the boy laying motionless with his eyes closed while the mother weeped by his side.  It was a very short clip, I couldn't tell if he was dead or alive.



I read the comic, want me to give away what comes next?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I read the comic, want me to give away what comes next?



I thought you said the story already diverged from the comic after a couple of episodes?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I thought you said the story already diverged from the comic after a couple of episodes?



After watching the preview they're coming back in line. The whole CDC thing never happened in the graphic novel.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2011)

*The Walken Dead*

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Edd (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay, that was funny.

Watched the 1st half of the first episode this morning- seems pretty good so far


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> plus  - last year we learned that the zombies found live people from their smell... so the hiding under cars they did in the beginning of the show should not have worked.



They explained that on, "Talking Dead". The Walkers aren't like bloodhounds but they can use smell to differentiate humans from zombies.


----------



## frapcap (Oct 24, 2011)

A little depressed that the boy is still alive. Happy the gal is missing though. 
I can especially appreciate that they're drawing out a long story line here.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2011)

frapcap said:


> A little depressed that the boy is still alive. Happy the gal is missing though.
> I can especially appreciate that they're drawing out a long story line here.



i feel pretty much the exact opposite on all 3 counts


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm on Season 1, Episode 4. G's grandma is awesome.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2011)

season 2 < season 1


----------



## Edd (Nov 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> season 2 < season 1



I tend to agree so far.  Not alot has happened but the revelation at the very end 2 episodes ago was a shocker.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2011)

Edd said:


> but the revelation at the very end 2 episodes ago was a shocker.


 yes


and now they are advertising the "Mid Season Finale" so i'm hopeful more excitement is coming.


----------



## Nick (Nov 24, 2011)

Started watching on netflix?.. I very good


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> season 2 < season 1





Edd said:


> I tend to agree so far.  Not alot has happened but the revelation at the very end 2 episodes ago was a shocker.



Agreed, too much talking about babies and stuff. They are dragging the farm stuff out to long. 

If they keep following the comic, the shit's gonna fly again.


----------



## Edd (Nov 28, 2011)

This recent episode ended nicely.  Great scene.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 28, 2011)

Edd said:


> This recent episode ended nicely.  Great scene.



it was a great scene.  i have a problem with the story line after seeing it but that's just me.


----------



## soposkier (Nov 29, 2011)

Hopefully the ending sets up for a good second half of the season. I understand character development is important, but I feel it was getting a little bit drawn out.  More zombies less worrying about whos the bady daddy.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2011)

Definitely time to get off the farm ...


----------



## frapcap (Dec 8, 2011)

soposkier said:


> Hopefully the ending sets up for a good second half of the season. I understand character development is important, but I feel it was getting a little bit drawn out.  More zombies less worrying about whos the bady daddy.



Agreed. I was really itching for some action. The death march execution was an awesome way to end the season.

They didn't develop the black guys character (I honestly don't know his name because of this) more. his story is somehow lost in everyone elses. Maybe he used to an chemical engineer!? Who knows? No one ever asks him!


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 9, 2011)

frapcap said:


> They didn't develop the black guys character (I honestly don't know his name because of this) more. his story is somehow lost in everyone elses. Maybe he used to an chemical engineer!? Who knows? No one ever asks him!



We noticed that too. It probably means they're going to kill him off soon. In most TV shows and movies you can tell who's going to die by this fact, it's so predictable.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2011)

frapcap said:


> Agreed. I was really itching for some action. The death march execution was an awesome way to end the season.
> 
> They didn't develop the black guys character (I honestly don't know his name because of this) more. his story is somehow lost in everyone elses. Maybe he used to an chemical engineer!? Who knows? No one ever asks him!





mlctvt said:


> We noticed that too. It probably means they're going to kill him off soon. In most TV shows and movies you can tell who's going to die by this fact, it's so predictable.



He had more of a role in the first season when he was a foil to crazy racist guy.


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2012)

Season 3 starts tonight


----------



## hammer (Feb 12, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Definitely time to get off the farm ...


Let's hope they do that...maybe tonight's episode?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Season 3 starts tonight



season 2, episode 8, *Nebraska*,  will air tonight. they are returning from a mid-season hiatus.


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> season 2, episode 8, *Nebraska*,  will air tonight. they are returning from a mid-season hiatus.



ohhhh didn't realize it was same season stikl


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> ohhhh didn't realize it was same season stikl



Yeah, they just took a really long break.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2012)

I need to watch this show.


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2012)

I need more episodes online...for free...


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2012)

Watched it last night. My takeaway is that the blonde chick is really hot.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2012)

good episode last night.

my wife cried.


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2012)

I so wish this were available to watch online.


----------



## Nick (Mar 6, 2012)

You can rent on Amazon video on demand for two bucks


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2012)

*cough*bittorrent*cough*


----------



## soposkier (Mar 6, 2012)

Plenty of free streaming sites out there as well......


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2012)

The last time I tried to use some pirated site, all sorts of shit ended up on my computer. I stay away from them now.


----------



## Edd (Mar 6, 2012)

Watched it and was pleased with the last scene. That could stand to happen to a couple of other characters.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2012)

severine said:


> The last time I tried to use some pirated site, all sorts of shit ended up on my computer. I stay away from them now.



pirates are awesome


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> pirates are awesome



That pirate is welcome in my house anytime! :beer:


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone else see the season finale?  Thought it was pretty good...finally forced off of the farm.  A little surprised by everyone's reaction when Rick admitted to killing Shane though.

Only complaint was way too many commercials.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)

hammer said:


> Anyone else see the season finale?  Thought it was pretty good...finally forced off of the farm.  A little surprised by everyone's reaction when Rick admitted to killing Shane though.
> 
> Only complaint was way too many commercials.



saw it, liked it, can't wait for next season.


tempted to read the graphic novel this summer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2012)

hammer said:


> Anyone else see the season finale?  Thought it was pretty good...finally forced off of the farm.  A little surprised by everyone's reaction when Rick admitted to killing Shane though.
> 
> Only complaint was way too many commercials.



Does Stella really think marketing a beer glass as a chalice is somehow cool?

They are off the farm, but they'll be holed up in the prison soon enough. Chick with the Walker pets is bad-ass.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Does Stella really think marketing a beer glass as a chalice is somehow cool?
> 
> They are off the farm, but they'll be holed up in the prison soon enough. Chick with the Walker pets is bad-ass.



um, spoiler alert?  :smash:


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Chick with the Walker pets is bad-ass.


+1...will be interesting to see where that story line goes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> um, spoiler alert?  :smash:



What, you missed the foreshadowing at the end there?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)

the chick with the pets raises all sorts of questions in my mind.


----------



## Edd (Mar 19, 2012)

The last 3 eps this season were awesome. Next season is set up to be so different. Thank god the hot blonde didn't die.


----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2012)

Just finished season 2 great setup for season 3


----------



## Kerovick (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.polvoestelar.com.mx.nyud.net/babilonia/Comics y Manga/Walking Dead, The/


----------



## skijay (Mar 21, 2012)

The armless walkers - perhaps they can't bite without their arms???


----------



## 180 (Mar 25, 2012)

My wife and I love the show.


----------



## Kerovick (Mar 26, 2012)

skijay said:


> The armless walkers - perhaps they can't bite without their arms???



Pretty sure that their mandible was removed


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2012)

The Walking Dead Sticom


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 14, 2012)

Bump! New season tonight.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2012)

looking forward to it.  haven't followed off season news, hope they reinvigorate the show, s2 was a bit slow compared to s1.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 14, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> looking forward to it.  haven't followed off season news, hope they reinvigorate the show, s2 was a bit slow compared to s1.



The first half of the season was real slow, I thought the second half was very good .


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 22, 2012)

so far (2 episodes) so good.



-- possible spoiler alert  - -






it seems they (directors) have calmed the zombies this season.  Last season they ran and were vicious where as now an old man in a wheel chair could probably escape them.  also the mob scenes where they are killing them in the prison yard hand to hand is a bit far fetched, they (zombies) just sit and wait to be killed rather than ravenously attack.

also, if you can get walkers to come to the fence why wouldn't you kill them that way 1 at a time over a hour rather than risk your life and run into the open field or waste ammunition.


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2012)

I haven't seen it yet but YES just found out DISH network is getting AMC back. So I will be watching tonight!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2012)

Pretty radical with the prisoners last night.


----------



## hammer (Oct 22, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Pretty radical with the prisoners last night.


+1...good episode.  Still wasn't sure how Hershel was at the end.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2012)

hammer said:


> +1...good episode. Still wasn't sure how Hershel was at the end.



No fever.  He is good to go!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2012)

I tuned in last week for the 1st time.  Between people talking about it constantly on facebook and a 12 page thread here on the zone, I figured I'd check it out.

Not sure what all the hype is about.  It's a show about Zombies with a lot of blood and really bad acting.  :shrugs:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I tuned in last week for the 1st time. Between people talking about it constantly on facebook and a 12 page thread here on the zone, I figured I'd check it out.
> 
> Not sure what all the hype is about. It's a show about Zombies with a lot of blood and really bad acting. :shrugs:



That was a dumb idea.  You need to watch it from the first episode with a pot of foie gros.  It is not about the zombies.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2012)

:lol:

pass

Even my wife thought the acting was worse than a Day Time Soap Opera


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2012)

it's actually pretty good but I don't think as good as it's made out to be. 

I'm really enjoying this season's Dexter, and Homeland on Showtime is a surprise hit for me, it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 22, 2012)

Nick said:


> it's actually pretty good but I don't think as good as it's made out to be.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this season's Dexter, and Homeland on Showtime is a surprise hit for me, it just keeps getting better and better.



if you like Homeland check out Cinemax Strike Back, it is the "on the ground action" that they plan for in Homeland.

http://www.cinemax.com/strike-back/  watch season 1 first, some NSFW material tho.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> and Homeland on Showtime



wow, just watched this week's episode what a great last 5 minutes of a show.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> so far (2 episodes) so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe their muscles are starting to degrade so much that they can't move as fast anymore???  Don't forget that a whole winter has gone by since the last season ended.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 6753



..rotfl..
Dare I say...it's gotta go a long way to rank with watching ptex cure....but I understand how it can be a hit...I used to watch the original _Outer Limits_(get such a kick out of the musical scoring..where many acting giants(HA!) got their starts),which all of a sudden in ? 67'?..ended and _The Invaders_ landed the very next week...quite the psychological shock...thought the Outer Limits was legit(wayyy before Larry King coined the phrase)...


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2012)

Holy shit watching Sundays episode .... intense

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> Holy shit watching Sundays episode .... intense



yeah, pretty good episode


----------



## Edd (Nov 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> yeah, pretty good episode



The end was brutal.  I was actually hoping the baby wouldn't survive.  Last thing they need.


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone here actually considered what a death by Zombie would be like? I mean, that's gotta be worse than any torture anyone could come up with. Getting eaten alive? Holy shit. I cringe when I imagine someone taking a full bit out of a jugular.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah death by zombie would certainly be pretty horrible.  This and AHS are my two go-to shows this year!


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> Has anyone here actually considered what a death by Zombie would be like? I mean, that's gotta be worse than any torture anyone could come up with. Getting eaten alive? Holy shit. I cringe when I imagine someone taking a full bit out of a jugular.


Biology question...do most predatory animals make sure their prey is either dead or at least unconscious before eating it?


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2012)

hammer said:


> Biology question...do most predatory animals make sure their prey is either dead or at least unconscious before eating it?



So glad I'm a human and not, you know, a Gazelle in the African prairie or something.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok. We only heard agun shot. We never him shoot his mother in the head, hopefully. Thoughts? Do we see her again?


----------



## Edd (Nov 8, 2012)

hammer said:


> Biology question...do most predatory animals make sure their prey is either dead or at least unconscious before eating it?



I've seen wildlife docs with Komodo dragons that began eating prey that are still alive.  Hard to watch.  Komodo dragons, crocs...pretty much any large carnivorous reptile scares the bejeezus out of me.  If I were running for president my platform would be based on their extermination.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2012)

One difference I've noticed with this show is that it seems there are no characters that would never be killed off.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2012)

haha, this is a good question ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2012)

*World War Z trailer!*

Very different Zombies ...

[video=youtube;HcwTxRuq-uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HcwTxRuq-uk[/video]


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2012)

spoiler alert















that phone thing was bogus


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah that was weirding me out for a minute.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Dec 4, 2012)

That really sucks we have to wait till Feb for the next episode. Do you think they go back in to get Darrel? I hope Andrea becomes zombie food soon. This is by far the best season yet.


----------



## AinWonderland (Dec 11, 2012)

The Walking Dead is awesome!!


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2012)

missed Sunday's episode ... will get to it on DVR yet ... but the episode before that was INTENSE


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> missed Sunday's episode ... will get to it on DVR yet ... but the episode before that was INTENSE



no episode this past sunday, they are on "winter break".


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2013)

back after the break.

wake me when it gets exciting.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## hammer (Feb 19, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> back after the break.
> 
> wake me when it gets exciting.


+1


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2013)

finale tonight, hoping for a good one!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking good so far.


----------



## vermonter (Mar 31, 2013)

Enjoyed the finale. Looking forward ti next October!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2013)

wanted more closure


----------



## vermonter (Mar 31, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> wanted more closure



I agree about that. I wished more things were wrapped up.
(Don't want to spoil it)


----------



## Edd (Mar 31, 2013)

vermonter said:


> I agree about that. I wished more things were wrapped up.
> (Don't want to spoil it)



Ditto.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2013)

X3


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> wanted more closure



Not at all the ending from the graphic novel (a far more awful ending for the good guys ...), though they had already strayed pretty far from it. This is where I've stopped reading so the season in the fall will be all new to me.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> wanted more closure



Same here


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Not at all the ending from the graphic novel (a far more awful ending for the good guys ...), though they had already strayed pretty far from it. This is where I've stopped reading so the season in the fall will be all new to me.



Is it supposed to continue in the same path? I've never read the novels. 

I thought the ending was just OK.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 3, 2013)

I will miss Andrea's naked silhouette among others!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2013)

Is this show better then all other tv shows now, I like Mad Men, is this as good?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Is this show better then all other tv shows now, I like Mad Men, is this as good?



it is exactly like Mad Men except instead of taking place in the past and being about advertising this is set in the future and is about zombies


----------



## Puck it (Apr 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Is this show better then all other tv shows now, I like Mad Men, is this as good?




Game of Thrones is the top then Wlaking Dead.  The Vikings on History Channel is a close third.  Revolution is pretty good too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Game of Thrones is the top then Wlaking Dead.  The Vikings on History Channel is a close third.  Revolution is pretty good too.



This except I haven't seen The Vikings yet. Californication is a guilty pleasure too.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 3, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> This except I haven't seen The Vikings yet. Californication is a guilty pleasure too.



Watch it.  It is awesome  Ragnar is awesome but his wife, Lagertha, is one tough woman!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> Is it supposed to continue in the same path? I've never read the novels.
> 
> I thought the ending was just OK.



In the original book the wife doesn't die during child labor (I think they killed her because everyone hated her). In the final battle the Governor pretty much wipes out everyone in the Prison, they had access to an Army base with tanks and stuff ... they gun down Ricks wife and baby as they are running away and it pretty much just leaves Rick and his son on their own.


----------



## Nick (May 8, 2013)

Must watch.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Must watch.



I was going to post that the other day, but forgot all about it.  Funny stuff!


----------



## Edd (May 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Must watch.



Awesome


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 5, 2013)

Fish can hear you thinking just before you sneeze.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2013)

new season starts sunday, can't wait!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 1, 2013)

Damn, that was rough.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2013)

not a boring episode


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, that was rough.



x2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Riverskier (Dec 3, 2013)

I thought that was awesome! It is one of my favorite shows, but I often feel it moves too slow. Plenty of action in that one!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> I thought that was awesome! It is one of my favorite shows, but I often feel it moves too slow. Plenty of action in that one!



River! Did you know people were looking for you? http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/125652-Where-has-Rivercoil-been-hiding :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> River! Did you know people were looking for you? http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/125652-Where-has-Rivercoil-been-hiding :lol:



Riverc0il, not Riverskier...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Riverc0il, not Riverskier...



Doh!


----------



## Edd (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally watched it tonight. Glad they're changing locations. Good ep.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Doh!



I seen him post on other site. Wonder why he stopped here.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2014)

i hope something exciting happens soon....


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2014)

Tonight's episode was rough. Do wish things would pick up soon however.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Tonight's episode was rough. Do wish things would pick up soon however.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



just watched it. at least this episode was creepy.. but i think there are only 2 episodes left in the season.. how they going to wrap up anything.


----------



## moresnow (Mar 17, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> just watched it. at least this episode was creepy.. but i think there are only 2 episodes left in the season.. how they going to wrap up anything.



My guess is guns. Lots of guns.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2014)

toasted walkers were pretty cool


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2014)

What is Terminus?  I think we find out in the finale or get a glimpse of it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> toasted walkers were pretty cool



Best part of the episode, unfortunately.


----------



## moresnow (Mar 18, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> toasted walkers were pretty cool



Indeed, though I think it is not right that they can survive fire. That has to cook the brain, doesn't it.




Puck it said:


> What is Terminus?  I think we find out in the finale or get a glimpse of it.



Not sure, but Terminus is probably a settlement of some sort. I hope when the group gets there they end up shooting it out with who ever is there. I'll be disappointed if they get there and end up hugging it out. It would be a lame way to end the season.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Edd (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm actually enjoying this run of episodes. Slow but engaging. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (Mar 24, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Not sure, but Terminus is probably a settlement of some sort. I hope when the group gets there they end up shooting it out with who ever is there. I'll be disappointed if they get there and end up hugging it out. It would be a lame way to end the season.



Oh, there will be guns. 

Can't wait for next week. Shame it'll be the end of the season.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Oh, there will be guns.
> 
> Can't wait for next week. Shame it'll be the end of the season.



daughter went googling for spoilers last night after the episode. she came up with some weird info about terminus (which apparently wasn't in the graphic novel???)


----------



## moresnow (Mar 24, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> daughter went googling for spoilers last night ....



La la la la la la ... I can't hear you... Lalalal


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2014)

moresnow said:


> La la la la la la ... I can't hear you... Lalalal



HA, no worries, i'm not a spoiler.  but there will be zombies... oops sorry.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> daughter went googling for spoilers last night after the episode. she came up with some weird info about terminus (which apparently wasn't in the graphic novel???)



I've only read the novel to the point where the prison was destroyed. So it's all new to me now. Though Terminus just doesn't sound like a friendly place ...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 25, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> daughter went googling for spoilers last night after the episode. she came up with some weird info about terminus (which apparently wasn't in the graphic novel???)



I don't think Terminus was in any publication.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2014)

getting ready.. hope this episode delivers.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2014)

Soylent green is People!


----------



## Edd (Mar 30, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Soylent green is People!



Sounds right. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Soylent green is People!




Did you notice the skeletons on the ground in a pile as they were being led to the box car?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Did you notice the skeletons on the ground in a pile as they were being led to the box car?



The first time I saw the grill and the seeming lack of people I got suspicious. The human looking spines in the bone pile only confirmed it.


----------



## hammer (Mar 31, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Did you notice the skeletons on the ground in a pile as they were being led to the box car?


Yup...wonder if any of the regular characters had what they were grilling up...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/eats/brewery-walking-dead-beer-real-brains-article-1.1734298


----------



## Edd (Mar 31, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/eats/brewery-walking-dead-beer-real-brains-article-1.1734298



Hmm...they might be walking right up to the lawsuit line with that one. I'd try it, though. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2014)

tho the episode had some exciting moments i would have like more closure to the season rather than an epic cliff hanger.  i guess next season will be 12 episodes of them escaping from the box with a season ending cliff hanger of them opening the door????


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 31, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> tho the episode had some exciting moments i would have like more closure to the season rather than an epic cliff hanger.  i guess next season will be 12 episodes of them escaping from the box with a season ending cliff hanger of them opening the door????



Yea it was disappointing in my mind.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2014)

The ending was pretty lame


----------



## moresnow (Mar 31, 2014)

It was a good episode, but a terrible way to end a season.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 31, 2014)

I feel like they just spent an entire season setting up next season. They could have done that in one episode... Instead they went long on the character development including introducing a bunch of new people to replace those they killed off. We'll call this a transitional year.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## moresnow (Mar 31, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I feel like they just spent an entire season setting up next season. They could have done that in one episode... Instead they went long on the character development including introducing a bunch of new people to replace those they killed off. We'll call this a transitional year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Next season could go one of two ways. 1) They spend half the season in the box car figuring how to get out of it, or 2) they get out of the box car.

I'd like to see the #2.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Next season could go one of two ways. 1) They spend half the season in the box car figuring how to get out of it, or 2) they get out of the box car.
> 
> I'd like to see the #2.



If they spend more than one episode in the box car I'm not sure I can watch the show anymore.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 2, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I feel like they just spent an entire season setting up next season. They could have done that in one episode... Instead they went long on the character development including introducing a bunch of new people to replace those they killed off. We'll call this a transitional year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Like Season 2?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 26, 2014)

NOT IMPRESSED with the way next season looks to unfold


----------



## Edd (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm having the opposite reaction. Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2014)

Edd said:


> I'm having the opposite reaction. Looks pretty good to me!



I'm with you!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 26, 2014)

i wanted to see Rick and crew kick some Terminus ass, not partner with the cannibals to get the whacky Dr. to washington.


----------



## Edd (Jul 26, 2014)

You may be happy because it looks to me like a mix of the two.

Edit: did Daryl have an eye patch?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> NOT IMPRESSED with the way next season looks to unfold



My wife's reaction was that it looks like the show might be jumping the shark soon..

I thought the trailer looked alright, though I was also not thrilled about the apparent alliance with the terminus people.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 6, 2014)

I get the feeling that most of the people at Terminus don't actually want to be cannibals. Much like many others in the apocalypse they have had to adapt to survive. I imagine many of these people stayed because becoming a cannibal was the lesser evil if it meant they could stay in a "safer" place like Terminus


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2014)

It's back!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> It's back!



excellent episode.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2014)

Pretty good.  Like the end with the guy following them.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2014)

Last nights episode was good.  Bad ass Rick is back.   What a way to end though.  No leg to stand on at all!!!!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Last nights episode was good.  Bad ass Rick is back.   What a way to end though.  No leg to stand on at all!!!!



I was eating bbq chicken for dinner while watching that, Not too many things can make me lose my appetite but that did.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2014)

Mildcat said:


> I was eating bbq chicken for dinner while watching that, Not too many things can make me lose my appetite but that did.



BobBQ ...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2014)

It was pretty obvious something was going to happen. They were way too happy for a zombie apocalypse


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It was pretty obvious something was going to happen. They were way too happy for a zombie apocalypse


 And you knew it was going to be him.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> And you knew it was going to be him.



i thought for sure he'd been bitten under the water on the leg or something and knew it which is why he went outside.  didn't see that coming.


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2014)

I didn't see last night's episode yet but just got around to the 1st week's episode, and all I can say is, damn, this show has gotten a lot better again. It went through such a long boring lull.


----------



## hammer (Oct 20, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i thought for sure he'd been bitten under the water on the leg or something and knew it which is why he went outside.  didn't see that coming.


That was what I thought as well.

Just hope they don't stay around the church for too long.  Seems like the episodes get stale when the group hangs around somewhere for a while.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2014)

hammer said:


> That was what I thought as well.


  We thought it too especially the way he was talking in the church.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2014)

Interesting thought. It makes sense I suppose. Usually they share that with the audience though even if the other characters don't know. I wonder what happens to humans that eat a pre-turned zombie


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Interesting thought. It makes sense I suppose. Usually they share that with the audience though even if the other characters don't know. I wonder what happens to humans that eat a pre-turned zombie


They all have the virus remember from the CDC guy that told Rick before they left and it blew up.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> They all have the virus remember from the CDC guy that told Rick before they left and it blew up.



I do remember this. But eating a zombie can't be good for your health.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I do remember this. But eating a zombie can't be good for your health.




If cooked properly, they are fine.


----------



## Edd (Oct 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> We thought it too especially the way he was talking in the church.



Yeah, there was a reason he was crying. 

I was watching some of the weekend marathon from the previous season before the premiere last week. I enjoyed that season but it was playing even better than I remember. Some very strong episodes.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> If cooked properly, they are fine.



So your saying it shouldn't be eaten rare?


----------



## hammer (Oct 21, 2014)

Mildcat said:


> I was eating bbq chicken for dinner while watching that, Not too many things can make me lose my appetite but that did.



I was just having some leftover smoked ribs that we bought on Saturday and they were so good until I realized what the meat looked like...


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 22, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> BobBQ ...



What kind of beer would go best with that?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 22, 2014)

Mildcat said:


> What kind of beer would go best with that?


white zombie ale of course...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> white zombie ale of course...


  I was going to saw this one


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2014)

Definitely keeping the action up so far!


----------



## jimk (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't follow this show and correct me if I have the wrong show, but while channel surfing last night I stumbled on the "hit men on head with bat, then slit their throats over a trough" scene.  I watched this totally out of context for about two killings/45 seconds.  It made me sick to my stomach.  So much so that I told my wife about it later in the evening and we began a discussion on how that level of TV violence is obscene, especially in this day when beheading atrocities are occurring in real life.  We both speculated that if just one viewer in a million decides to reenact this in real life - it's a disaster!  No wonder we have so much violence in US schools these days.  
I like good shoot-em up films as much as the next guy, but usually the violence comes with a moral purpose or some kind of redeeming justice for the guilty.  All this zombie crap is out of frigging control:angry:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2014)

I guess that we won't know if they would have gotten sick from Bob being bitten and eating him.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2014)

jimk said:


> I don't follow this show and correct me if I have the wrong show, but while channel surfing last night I stumbled on the "hit men on head with bat, then slit their throats over a trough" scene.  I watched this totally out of context for about two killings/45 seconds.  It made me sick to my stomach.  So much so that I told my wife about it later in the evening and we began a discussion on how that level of TV violence is obscene, especially in this day when beheading atrocities are occurring in real life.  We both speculated that if just one viewer in a million decides to reenact this in real life - it's a disaster!  No wonder we have so much violence in US schools these days.
> I like good shoot-em up films as much as the next guy, but usually the violence comes with a moral purpose or some kind of redeeming justice for the guilty.  All this zombie crap is out of frigging control:angry:



It is fiction and sane people know it. The problem is that we don't have the mental institutions that we use to.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 27, 2014)

Puck it said:


> It is fiction and sane people know it. The problem is that we don't have the mental institutions that we use to.



Bring back the lobotomy!!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Bring back the lobotomy!!



Exactly.   I know a few people that it would be an improvement. 

Honestly, I meant institutions that can treat humanely and house patients.  Most state institutions are gone.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Most state institutions are gone.



Just pointing out this is coming from the anti-government guy ... ;-)


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Just pointing out this is coming from the anti-government guy ... ;-)




Not really anti government. It serves a purpose. And note I said state not federal.


----------



## Tin (Oct 29, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Exactly.   I know a few people that it would be an improvement.
> 
> Honestly, I meant institutions that can treat humanely and house patients.  Most state institutions are gone.



They cost too much to run or else I would agree. On my caseload right now I have murderers and several sex offenders that I truly believe will commit crimes again. I cannot wait to be done with community mental health work (that being said I'm with the worst of the worst). 

As for violence on TV...notice yet that humans pose more of a threat and are more sadistic than the walkers? There is your moral. We are a horrible species.


----------



## Tin (Oct 29, 2014)

So who else is in the woods or what happened to Carol?


----------



## Edd (Oct 30, 2014)

Tin said:


> So who else is in the woods or what happened to Carol?



Hopefully, Carol and Beth are both in there.  Next week looks to be a Daryl and Carol episode.


----------



## Edd (Oct 30, 2014)

So, sort of in regard to the tainted meat thing, there's something I'm not getting.

You'll remember when Shane got shot and killed, he then turned zombie without being bitten.  That implied that everyone has the disease and you'll turn when you die.  

So does a zombie bite itself even matter?  Was it the bite that killed Bob?  We got no answers from the cannibals eating the meat because they all got slaughtered.


----------



## Tin (Oct 30, 2014)

A bite will slowly kill. As with Bob, Jim from season 1, Donna, Duane, etc.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 31, 2014)

Tin said:


> So who else is in the woods or what happened to Carol?



I think it might be Morgan.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2014)

i don't like this alternating plot/episode thing they are doing.


and the fire hose thing was just silly.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2014)

I knew he was a fake.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I knew he was a fake.


+1


----------



## Edd (Nov 10, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I knew he was a fake.



I had no idea.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 10, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> I think it might be Morgan.



It seems like it would be Morgan. But I don't believe Daryl ever met him and from the video it seems like he knew the person otherwise he wouldn't just bring that person to the group after what has recently transpired.


----------



## Edd (Nov 11, 2014)

On the whole, I think they're killing it this season. I've liked every episode.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 11, 2014)

I didn't think Darryl met him either but a few at work disagree with me. The other option is its the kid Beth helped escape and Carol went in as a mole!!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 11, 2014)

+1


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I knew he was a fake.





gmcunni said:


> +1



+2


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 17, 2014)

They're keeping things going this season!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 17, 2014)

2 episodes to go  before the "break".


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2014)

Damn!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## vermonter44 (Nov 30, 2014)

That was a plot twist....


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2014)

bummer


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 1, 2014)

vermonter44 said:


> That was a plot twist....





gmcunni said:


> bummer



It was a surprise how she died but I could see that one coming. Just like previous characters she suffered from the "too much air time curse". Any time a character gets an episode dedicated to them, they almost always get killed off.


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 1, 2014)

Interesting pattern, never really picked up on that


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2014)

you guys watch "talking dead" afterwards? she was on and sad, really sad, about being killed off.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 1, 2014)

vermonter44 said:


> Interesting pattern, never really picked up on that



If you go back, this has been done many times....Andrea and Hershel most recently. T-Dog also (RIP brotha)


----------



## Tin (Dec 3, 2014)

Knew it was coming. I wish more than the first and last episodes of the seasons were worth watching. This season started amazing then faded. I think season 2 was the last season were I enjoyed most of the episodes. Middles of 3 and 4 were just awful.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2015)

spin-off

http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollywood/2015/01/the-walking-dead-spin-off-script-leaked

spoiler alert. . . .


















its allegedly a prequel.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2015)

back on Sunday night


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2015)

Going to have to set the DVR, will probably still be coming back from the Loaf.


----------



## moresnow (Feb 4, 2015)

These breaks are too long. I feel like i need to watch some previous episodes to remind me what is going on.


----------



## Fowtwuntee (Feb 6, 2015)

Walking dead is finally back this Sunday!!!! The mid season breaks do suck however, I must say it is nice only waiting 2 months instead of 10 or so for my next fix.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2015)

In LA do the zombies have a tan?

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/03/09/amc-announces-walking-dead-companion-series


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2015)

This season is the best, in my mind. They're killing it.


----------



## freeski (Mar 9, 2015)

I used to watch it once in a while. Watched the season premier and now I'm hooked. You know something big is going down at their new digs. Not cannibalism, done that. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2015)

Pasta maker is the key to something.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2015)

predictions sure to go wrong for season finale:

wolves attack, enid is their inside man

mayor tries to evict Rick

rick saves the town when the wolves attack

Morgan shows up and helps rick

somebody we love dies... i'll say Carol


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2015)

i wasn't right.

i liked the finale but thought there would be more


----------



## hammer (Mar 30, 2015)

In all honesty I was interested the first half of the season but I feel like the story line just isn't going anywhere any more...might get back to watching at some point...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i wasn't right.
> 
> i liked the finale but thought there would be more



Big set-up for next season.

On to the Game of Thrones!


----------



## Edd (Mar 31, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i wasn't right.
> 
> i liked the finale but thought there would be more



I liked it too but I was also pretty sure a big character was going to die. Holy crap, Morgan became a badass.


----------



## Edd (Mar 31, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Big set-up for next season.
> 
> On to the Game of Thrones!



Pretty excited about that myself. My girlfriend was pushing to go to one of the recent IMAX showings, but I wanted to ski instead. 

And Mad Men is coming back (fist pump).


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 5, 2015)

How is it the walkers lose their hair, their skin practically falls right off, but they all have a great set of teeth? Must practice good dental hygiene.


----------



## freeski (Apr 5, 2015)

Mildcat said:


> How is it the walkers lose their hair, their skin practically falls right off, but they all have a great set of teeth? Must practice good dental hygiene.


There is much we do not know about the zombies. :-o


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 13, 2015)

*Fear the Walking Dead
*
Fear the Walking Dead is an upcoming American television series created by Robert Kirkman and Dave Erickson scheduled to premiere on AMC on August 23, 2015.

First episode date: August 23, 2015


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> *Fear the Walking Dead
> *
> Fear the Walking Dead is an upcoming American television series created by Robert Kirkman and Dave Erickson scheduled to premiere on AMC on August 23, 2015.
> 
> First episode date: August 23, 2015




excited to be disappointed tonight... not hearing good reviews of this series.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 24, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> excited to be disappointed tonight... not hearing good reviews of this series.



will watch again but not happy about it


not impressed


----------



## freeski (Aug 25, 2015)

Didn't like the very beginning. I thought it was okay. I'll tune in next time and see where it goes. I like Zombie stuff...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 5, 2015)

episode 2 was a better.  still having problem with some dependencies between "facts" on the  east coast vs west coast zombies.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 18, 2015)

And how do you feel after episode 3?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 18, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> And how do you feel after episode 3?



i'm still watching.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 18, 2015)

It's starting to improve. First episode not good, second well still not good but starting to see where its going, kill the junkie please!! Third improved a lot, military presence at the end was a nice touch. Sunday is make or brake for me


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 2, 2015)

Final episode Sunday, then the real deal the following weekend!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 8, 2015)

Finale of Fear was pretty good. finally got some real zombie action (oops, sorry spoiler alert).

Looking forward to the return of the original series this weekend.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 8, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> Finale of Fear was pretty good. finally got some real zombie action (oops, sorry spoiler alert).
> 
> Looking forward to the return of the original series this weekend.



Yes, but now I am left to wonder what the difference is between the two series. Maybe that was their point?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 8, 2015)

Ya the finale was decent. As far as the difference, I just think it will show all the ugliness of society during extreme circumstances. Well actually I guess there is no difference if that is the case


----------



## freeski (Oct 9, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> It's starting to improve. First episode not good, second well still not good but starting to see where its going, kill the junkie please!! Third improved a lot, military presence at the end was a nice touch. Sunday is make or brake for me


Yes, kill the junkie! At least comb your damn hair until you're killed.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 12, 2015)

Thoughts on the premier?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Thoughts on the premier?



exciting start to the season.

who is blowing the horn and how did they know when to blow it?  it was supposed to be a dry run and nobody back at town would have known they were actually doing it.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 12, 2015)

I thought it was a solid opening episode. Really liked the B&W flashback. It will be interesting to see who it was. Maybe the son Cody (I think that's his name)?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2015)

Tonights episode. Holy Shit!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 25, 2015)

yeah. daughter is not happy, show is ruined according to her.


----------



## Tin (Oct 26, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> yeah. daughter is not happy, show is ruined according to her.



Who the hell knows what is next. Wow


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> Who the hell knows what is next. Wow



I wasn't sure, but Ricks hand has a Zombie bite on it, right? Not that that it might matter the way they left things ...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I wasn't sure, but Ricks hand has a Zombie bite on it, right? Not that that it might matter the way they left things ...


No, knife cut when knife broke


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 26, 2015)

the comic book has a defined path for his hand injury.. not sure if tv show will follow same path but seems like it.


----------



## Tin (Oct 26, 2015)

Should follow the Glenn and the Wolves deal. A lot of outs there. Could happen still. Talking Dead wasn't the same last night.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> yeah. daughter is not happy, show is ruined according to her.



Theory going around that he's not dead. And that the jerk face who shot himself fell on top of him and is where all the blood and guts are coming from.


----------



## Tin (Oct 26, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Theory going around that he's not dead. And that the jerk face who shot himself fell on top of him and is where all the blood and guts are coming from.



Makes sense. Not having him on Talking Dead and discussing how he will return in one way or another adds to the idea. I've been thinking he was going to go sense we met "The Wolves" but actually seeing that and then watching the remaining 10 minutes knowing what happened made me want him to be around. The focus on the pocket watch prior was quite the foreshadow.


----------



## freeski (Oct 27, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Theory going around that he's not dead. And that the jerk face who shot himself fell on top of him and is where all the blood and guts are coming from.


This would make sense as his facial expressions did not match what his body appeared to be going through. Hope he makes it. They do a great job casting. Just by looking at the guy who shot himself in the head you didn't like him. Kind of like the girl who drove her car through the crowd killing 4 over the weekend. You just look at them and want to club them in the head with a tire iron.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 27, 2015)

Either its the other guy or he really sucks at acting like he's dying!! I was pissed when he fell! 

I do like the way they are jumping real time in each episode.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 2, 2015)

guess it was too much to expect some closure from the previous episode.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> guess it was too much to expect some closure from the previous episode.



Yeah, I don't think we needed a full episode to fill in his back story.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 2, 2015)

Last time I checked but intestines don't come out of the chest cavity. With that being said, they would have no good explanation for him not being killed. And that stupid excuse from season 1 makes zero sense.


----------



## Tin (Nov 2, 2015)

He cannot just show up, they have to show how the hell he gets out of it. If they don't I wont be able to watch another episode.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 3, 2015)

Tin said:


> He cannot just show up, they have to show how the hell he gets out of it. If they don't I wont be able to watch another episode.



he'll show up in an episode.  then the next week the show will be about  a completely different story line and then the week after that they'll air a flashback episode revealing how he survived (by hiding under the dumpster).


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> he'll show up in an episode.  then the next week the show will be about  a completely different story line and then the week after that they'll air a flashback episode revealing how he survived (by hiding under the dumpster).



Took care of it all in one.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 22, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> yeah. daughter is not happy, show is ruined according to her.





wa-loaf said:


> Theory going around that he's not dead. And that the jerk face who shot himself fell on top of him and is where all the blood and guts are coming from.



Daughter was very happy.  



gmcunni said:


> the comic book has a defined path for his hand injury.. not sure if tv show will follow same path but seems like it.


no further indication of the hand injury and the way he was pulling the moron up the wall with the rope it would seem he's fully healed.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2016)

jump the shark moment(s) tonight


----------



## Edd (Feb 28, 2016)

I liked it. The mid-season premier two weeks ago was great fun.


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 4, 2016)

Good episode but man do I hate cliffhangers. I think it was Eugene or Abraham at the end.


----------



## 180 (Apr 4, 2016)

wasted 90 minutes of my night


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 4, 2016)

Mildcat said:


> Good episode





180 said:


> wasted 90 minutes of my night



i'm somewhere in the middle.  no closure, only cliffhangers.    didn't like the sudden POV ending


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 4, 2016)

Been watching since the beginning but it's just the same thing over and over. I think I'm a fool to keep watching this crap. Don't you feel manipulated? Time to stop watching and read a book.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2016)

less than impressed with the start of new season.  perhaps i've just gotten bored with it.  and i've now completely given up on the follow up show, talking dead (was not a huge fan to begin with)   the episode of walking dead = 60 minutes. the "lets talk about it show" = 90 minutes!   what a bunch of self-absorbed drama queens.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> less than impressed with the start of new season.  perhaps i've just gotten bored with it.  and i've now completely given up on the follow up show, talking dead (was not a huge fan to begin with)   the episode of walking dead = 60 minutes. the "lets talk about it show" = 90 minutes!   what a bunch of self-absorbed drama queens.



I've never wasted time with the talking dead stuff.


----------



## hammer (Oct 24, 2016)

Lost interest a few seasons ago...don't think I watched a single episode last season.


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok, so we just watched only part of the new season opener. Up until Glen gets bashed in the head. Just after that, actually when they were showing him still alive (I guess he's dead now).  We turned it off mid show, cancelled our recording for the series. We've watched since the very first episode but we're done. It's just cheap low budget crap now. I hope their ratings plummet but they'll probably increase. I'll take my own advise and read a book.


----------



## Edd (Oct 24, 2016)

I disagree. This is just the natural path for the story to go. The characters got in over their head. It wasn't fun to watch, I'll grant you that.


----------



## freeski (Oct 24, 2016)

Loved it in the beginning. Then it was just too gory. Last two seasons I've been into it. Most of television sucks hard to find anything good; I was impressed with what they did with this show. They really know how to develop characters therefore you "care" when they're slaughtered. Last night was tough to watch (I changed the channel a couple of times). One thing that makes this and Game of Thrones interesting is there's not always a storybook ending....I hope they kill all of last nights villains.


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 24, 2016)

freeski said:


> Loved it in the beginning. Then it was just too gory. Last two seasons I've been into it. Most of television sucks hard to find anything good; I was impressed with what they did with this show. They really know how to develop characters therefore you "care" when they're slaughtered. Last night was tough to watch (I changed the channel a couple of times). One thing that makes this and Game of Thrones interesting is there's not always a storybook ending....I hope they kill all of last nights villains.



they will,  it's just so predictable. Just another new set of bad guys everyone hates that they will kill off. Then on to the next set of bad guys. We watch Game of Thrones too and we were just discussing the similarities but at least it isn't so predictable.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 25, 2016)

The problem IMO is with repetitive "I'm a horrible man story line and I'm gonna rule you all" attitude with zero redeeming quality. Really, I'm all about the shock of something jumping out at you but there really was no need to take it the the level they did. Been watching since day one as well and that my have been my last. Just wasn't good writing or character building like in the beginning for the last season or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Oct 26, 2016)

I too thought this episode really went downhill. It was painful to watch. I'm not sure it is worth my time.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2016)

Going to watch the next one. From the reviews I've read it takes a lighter tone.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 27, 2016)

http://lehighvalleyzombies.com/zombie-paintball/


----------



## dlague (Oct 28, 2016)

After seeing this thread pop up over and over, I decided to check it out.  I guess it is not for everyone.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 29, 2018)

anyone still watching?  i have this season piling up on DVR but don't feel motivated to watch them.


----------



## Edd (Oct 29, 2018)

I gave up during the season Negan showed up and started swinging his baseball bat. I hung in for awhile but just stopped caring. It didn’t help that I dumped cable and AMC doesn’t play nice with Hulu Live. The show I really miss from AMC is Better Call Saul. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## danimals (Oct 30, 2018)

Give this season a shot. New show runners. It feels back to the way it was before negan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2018)

danimals said:


> Give this season a shot. New show runners. It feels back to the way it was before negan.



Ok watched thru end of ricks last episode. For the first 55 minutes of the episode i was not impressed. Disappointed even. But.  The last 5 minutes gave me hope.  Will see what they do.


----------



## Matt Miller (Nov 16, 2018)

The walking dead hardly disappoints! Haven't started this season but will soon.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 31, 2018)

Joseph08 said:


> I haven't watched it yet but heard a lot about it. Will be definitely looking forward to watch this scary deadly series. Wooh!



I'm confused...two posts up you said you like the show?


----------

